# 10B8 - XM Screen shots



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For those of you intrested in what the XM screens now look like.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

What is the screen saver? Is it just the D logo or an XM logo?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I wasn't going to wait the minute or so for the screen saver.

Yes, it is just the DirecTV logo... the same screen you see in other places with the R15

Just the logo bouncing around.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

those screens are cool


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wasn't going to wait the minute or so for the screen saver.
> 
> Yes, it is just the DirecTV logo... the same screen you see in other places with the R15
> 
> Just the logo bouncing around.


That's cool, didn't need a picture, just wanted to know. That's odd that they changed the picture to add the screen saver.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just my guess..

They changed the picture to get the actuall "XM" branded logo on the screen.
Kinda like... if we are going in to add the screen saver, takes a few more minutes to update the bitmap.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I like your music choice too.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I like your music choice too.


Not to go completely OT here...

But they were here in Morgantown a while back and played for a very small croud at WVU (the college students were mad at something unrelated to the band) and they put on an excellent show. Stayed on stage for a good half hour after the show just talking with folks and signing stuff.

Good music, and great guys.

Okay, back on topic. The graphic is cool.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Adam is an intricate guy thus the great songs, from the heart. Wish they did more.


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just my guess..
> 
> They changed the picture to get the actuall "XM" branded logo on the screen.
> Kinda like... if we are going in to add the screen saver, takes a few more minutes to update the bitmap.


The next time the subject of XM comes up with your contact, would you mind asking them if they ever plan to fix the program guide for High Voltage 879? The only reason I bought my R15 is the ability to Rec/RW/FF the XM channels. The schedules for 879 have been off by 1 hour since day one. They have O&A listed as 6-10am M-F, when it actually runs from 7-11am. I'm stuck using a repeating manual recording instead of series link. Not a huge deal, but it has been wrong for almost 6 months now. The error is not R15 specific though, it's the same on my UTV and DTivo. Thanks!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

LongRufus said:


> The next time the subject of XM comes up with your contact, would you mind asking them if they ever plan to fix the program guide for High Voltage 879? The only reason I bought my R15 is the ability to Rec/RW/FF the XM channels. The schedules for 879 have been off by 1 hour since day one. They have O&A listed as 6-10am M-F, when it actually runs from 7-11am. I'm stuck using a repeating manual recording instead of series link. Not a huge deal, but it has been wrong for almost 6 months now. The error is not R15 specific though, it's the same on my UTV and DTivo. Thanks!


Speaking of High Votage I just seen on my program guide that it is showing XM Chill on 879 at 12:00 AM EDT for tommorrow 4-17-06 and Liquid Metal on 878.


----------



## LongRufus (Jan 11, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> Speaking of High Votage I just seen on my program guide that it is showing XM Chill on 879 at 12:00 AM EDT for tommorrow 4-17-06 and Liquid Metal on 878.


O&A are doing a live show from Boston for Patriots Day. They usually start live shows later so they don't have fans showing up drunk at 7AM. I'm not sure what time they are starting tomorrow, but I'd guess 11am.


----------



## miketip1 (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't even know r15 has XM.

Is that a seperate cost?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All of DirecTV (not exclusive to the R15s) have XM radio (replaced the Music Choice channels a few moths back)

It is included in your base package cost.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All of DirecTV (not exclusive to the R15s) have XM radio (replaced the Music Choice channels a few moths back)
> 
> It is included in your base package cost.


Too bad they can't just keep it, or make it ala-carte.... I'd pay for Air America and that'd be it.


----------



## Guindalf (Nov 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All of DirecTV (not exclusive to the R15s) have XM radio (replaced the Music Choice channels a few *moths* back)
> 
> It is included in your base package cost.


Wow Earl, how many *MOTHS* are needed to power my R15? Huh? huh? huh? :eek2:

:lol:


----------



## dtv4metoday (Apr 14, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Wow Earl, how many *MOTHS* are needed to power my R15? Huh? huh? huh? :eek2:
> 
> :lol:


Not meaning to thread crap..... BUT what about the R10 owners who use plasmas and lcds for tvs ? do they get a feature such as this?

I have xm blocked.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Guindalf said:


> Wow Earl, how many *MOTHS* are needed to power my R15? Huh? huh? huh? :eek2:
> 
> :lol:


Maybe that is some of the problems we are having is that we are short a few moths or maybe we have none at all. :hurah:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

We need a gunshot emoticon..... 


As for the R10... I think the screen just goes black.


----------



## dtv4metoday (Apr 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> We need a gunshot emoticon.....
> 
> As for the R10... I think the screen just goes black.


why a gunshot emoticon ?

is that bad (screen just going black) on lcd and plasma tv's ?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So I can simulate the finger gesture of shooting my self in the head, when I have a typo and everyone makes fun of it....


As for the screen going black...
Yes and no. Power consumption is the same, but it is easier to forget that the TV is on, when you just hit the power on the Stereo when you are done for the night.


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> All of DirecTV (not exclusive to the R15s) have XM radio (replaced the Music Choice channels a few moths back)
> 
> It is included in your base package cost.


Um, correct me if I'm wrong (not that any of the folks wouldn't do that...  ), but I was under the impression that Premier folks got more XM channels? Or is everyone the same now?

[Edit: it appears TCPlus and TCPremier are the same; plain TC is missing a few channels....
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/learn/Packages_Comparison.jsp
]


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Too bad they can't just keep it, or make it ala-carte.... I'd pay for Air America and that'd be it.


Is that still on the Air ? :icon_lame :icon_lame :icon_lame :icon_lame


----------

